

GitHub-rendered diffs - kbar13
https://github.com/github/gollum/commit/c7875704971be998a5399ce83e66a5dada03aad4?short_path=04c6e90#diff-04c6e90faac2675aa89e2176d2eec7d8

======
dang
This looks like a commit from four years ago. I don't understand what, if
anything, is new here, or why the main url of the project wasn't posted
instead: [https://github.com/gollum/gollum](https://github.com/gollum/gollum).
What am I missing?

~~~
asb
As far as I can see it's about the rendered diff feature, which was introduced
a couple of months ago [https://github.com/blog/1784-rendered-prose-
diffs](https://github.com/blog/1784-rendered-prose-diffs).

~~~
dang
Thank you. In that case it's a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7240122](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7240122).

------
raimue
Could you at least give an example where we would see insertions, deletions,
and changes?

~~~
p3lim
An updated readme of one of my projects, featuring all 3:

[https://github.com/p3lim/dotjs-
universal/commit/6ec3b0f15264...](https://github.com/p3lim/dotjs-
universal/commit/6ec3b0f15264ad9c9c2bca373f9c19a0337253dc?short_path=04c6e90#diff-04c6e90faac2675aa89e2176d2eec7d8)

~~~
aw3c2
That just shows me "Oh My

Sorry, this commit took too long to generate."

~~~
p3lim
Traffic does that, here is the actual commit: [https://github.com/p3lim/dotjs-
universal/commit/6ec3b0f15264...](https://github.com/p3lim/dotjs-
universal/commit/6ec3b0f15264ad9c9c2bca373f9c19a0337253dc)

